# Almost ready to buy



## Clark Mason (Jul 7, 2006)

Folks,
The time has come to part with the cash (something in the neighborhood of $1,300, so I'd like to get it right the first time :shock: )

On recommendations from the group and training partners, I'm planning to buy two Bumper Boy Derby Doubles.

I'm about 90% sold on the advanced sound option, so I'd like a little input on that.

I hope I don't step on anybody's toes, but I'm wondering should I buy from a secondary supplier or dealer or get them directly from the manufacturer.

Feel free to PM me if you have comments you'd rather not post on the thread.

I'm hoping to get in some extra training over the Thanksgiving break so I'm thinking I need to place the order pretty soon

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

*BB*

I have 3 - 4shooters with the advanced sound. I have each one set on a diffrent sound - very easy to determine which one is which when they are out in the field. Hit the sound button and you know if its one, two or three.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Other Options*

Not to take anything away from Bumper Boy but there are other options for you with that kind of cash. You could go with standard retriever-r-trainers and the stands that Dogs Afield sells with Tritronics pro control and give yourself the option of adding a zinger winger or that type of thrower in the future. Tritronics Pro control system has noise. No "hey hey" but it does simulate a duck quack good enough to get the dog to look. I've been using zinger wingers and a sure flyte box launcher and am in the process of adding a couple of bumper launchers of the Retrieve-R-Trainer type that will be mounted on stands for quick set ups and marks where I want to send another into the air on the memory bird if the pup breaks down on route. 

Going this route gives you more options especially if you ever want to throw birds.


----------



## Clark Mason (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Ron. I've tried to take all that into account and I think (keep in mind here that I'm often wrong  so please feel free to disagree) that for my situation the BB will be best.

Reasons:
I train alone alot so I thought the multiple marks from a single reload would be nice.
I don't have a great supply of birds, so use is fairly limited. Usually if we can find birds, my training buddies will be happy to assemble and take advantage of the opportunity (thereby providing human bird boys ).
I don't use a collar (yet :?: ) so electronics compatibility is not an issue for me.
Hopefully I can get the training partners to pony up for more units (maybe a 4 shooter  ) and being able to run multiple launchers from one control is appealing (I actually thought about buying two BB Sportsman launchers (about $200 cheaper for the pair) but decided the future expansion was worth the money).

I appreciate the comments and PLEASE feel free to disagree if anyone thinks I'm wrong. I'd really hate to spend this kind of money and not be satisfied with the decision.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

You DEFINATELY want the Advanced Sound option! Without question!

With the Pro Transmitter, you can add up to 4 DD launchers to be used by the 1 transmitter.

Another thing to do is make "stickmen" with 2 poles. Put a white t-shirt over the poles, stretched apart, onto which you have spray painted the number of the launcher, ie, 1,2,3, 4. These correspond to the launch numbers of the BB transmitters. Your receivers of course, have a number on them also. After you get set up, your "white stickmen" will be standing out there numbered 1,2,3. Works great!

If you use birds and BB's put your birds out IN FRONT of where the BB dummy will land. I've found, with green loads, the BB bumpers willl shoot about 21 to 23 paces from the launcher. Shoot one of yours and measure the distance in your normal walking stride. Place your birds in front of where the bumpers land. 
90+% of the time, the dogs will find the birds first. Works like a champ.

I would also buy directly from BB. You will get better service from them.

I'm a former Bumper Boy field rep.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Clark,
You will love the Bumper boys, Two launches with one reload is the best feature. If you get birds just put them out where the bumpers fall, the dog sees a mark, and gets a bird.
I would get them directly from BB. They will have the latest versions of everything. Unless the dealer has the latest also. Advanced sound is ok, I have it and never use it. You may like it.
As for locating which launcher is which, I color coded mine with different color electrical tape that matches the buttons on the BB transmitter, then made the same color "ties" and tie them onto my stickmen, easier than trying to remember which one is one and which one is two, especially important if you get more.
They have a motion feature that will allow you to retire a gun by taking a white tee shirt and sewing camoflage on the back of it. Then push a button and turn from white to camoflage. And you can turn it back around to white if your dog doesn't remember where it is. Or to run the next dog, all by yourself. If you place it correctly in the field, like inline with a tree or some brush it is very "retired'.
You can use the BB transmitter to launch other manufacturers wingers, I've never done that but BB says you can, Zinger Winger says you can. Makes it less confusing.
You can load one bumper and two shells, and fire a shot then fire the second to launch the bumper when your dog looks in the right direction. If the throws are far away they are like a flier, in that the bumper is in the air when the dog hears the shot. 
Best of luck with the BB's.
John


----------



## Clark Mason (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, today's the day (new credit card cycle  ) I'm going to stick with the advanced sound option - what the hell, what's another hundred when you're spending $1k  

I appreciate all the good comments.


----------

